# trainsim



## Johannes Postler (25. Februar 2002)

mein bruder hat zum geburtstag den Microsoft Train Simulator bekommen. Auf meinem Computer läufts problemlos, auf seinem bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, und es kommen abwechselnd folgende Fehlermeldungen: 
1.: 
Unbekannt hat in Unbekannt einen Fehler verursacht. Unbekannt wird geschlossen. 
2.: Speicher ist ausgelastet 

Ich möchte jetzt probieren mehr Arbeitsspeicher einzubauen, meint ihr hilft das was? 

pc von meinem bruder: 

win me 
550 Mhz 
64 Mb Ram 
Nvidia 32mb graka 

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Eyewitness (26. Februar 2002)

Ich würd einfach mal sagen, daß der Rechner Deines Bruders viel zu schwach ist. Besonders die 64 MB Ram werden der Sache arg zu schaffen machen. Setz Deinem Bruder mal ein zwei Riegel rein und dann sollte es schon besser laufen, bzw. überhaupt laufen.


----------



## Johannes Postler (26. Februar 2002)

danke, hab mir bei meinem freund schon zwei besorgt(die haben eine computerfirma - da kreig ich alles gratis)

cu tirolausserfern


----------

